# Nuisance tripping?



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello blueheels. Do you have access to a recording ammeter? If so place it on one of the load sides for a countertop receptacle which the nuisance tripping occurred. Leave it there a few days and have the customer call you whenever the nuisance occurs in that time. This will let you know if the circuit is tripping on Arc Fault or Overload. It is possible that the customer is plugging some other load in that causes an overload.

Good Luck.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't those breakers have the diagnostics ? Given the loads, I'd think OL and not AFCI tripping.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Everything works perfectly fine and the circuit is not overloaded were it not for these air fryers. It's the air fryers. Bet they came from Amazon.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> Service call. House built in 2013 with Cutler Hammer Type CH arc fault breakers. Customer has 2 air fryers 1 new and 1 1 year old. Both of these have caused the afci breakers to trip on both countertop circuits.
> 
> They also have a space heater that has tripped a bedroom afci. And the new air fryer tripped a separate afci circuit. Air fryers pull between 13.5 and 14 amps under load.
> 
> ...



Why is the kitchen on afci? Do you mean GFCI.... Kitchens in NC do not require afci.


----------



## Stranded10Ga (Nov 24, 2020)

I think Afci are a good idea in childrens rooms , but nowhere else. They are such a friggin pain in the ass


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure why they are afci but they are. So it’s afci breaker in the panel and gfci receptacle in the kitchen. I haven’t wired a new house completely since 05’ so I’m not up on the afci codes other than o thought damn near every 120v circuit had to be afci protected. I changed one of the breakers today. It held while I was there and the fryer ran for 20 minutes. It did trip while I was on the way to the supply house. Diagnostic code said it was a low current fault common amongst appliances with cords etc. which is what i figured.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why is the kitchen on afci? Do you mean GFCI.... Kitchens in NC do not require afci.


I was getting ready to ask that question. There is no reason to have AFCI in a kitchen. IMO, which doesn’t count for much at UL/AFPA, AFCI has been a huge headache for many many home owners.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

blueheels2 said:


> Not sure why they are afci but they are. So it’s afci breaker in the panel and gfci receptacle in the kitchen. I haven’t wired a new house completely since 05’ so I’m not up on the afci codes other than o thought damn near every 120v circuit had to be afci protected. I changed one of the breakers today. It held while I was there and the fryer ran for 20 minutes. It did trip while I was on the way to the supply house. Diagnostic code said it was a low current fault common amongst appliances with cords etc. which is what i figured.


Unless the GFCI receptacle is bad, this doesn't add up. The GFP in the AFCI is higher 

Seems like you could just replace it with a regular breaker as Dennis said ... I'd test the GFCIs while you're there anyways.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

blueheels2 said:


> Not sure why they are afci but they are. So it’s afci breaker in the panel and gfci receptacle in the kitchen. I haven’t wired a new house completely since 05’ so I’m not up on the afci codes other than o thought damn near every 120v circuit had to be afci protected. I changed one of the breakers today. It held while I was there and the fryer ran for 20 minutes. It did trip while I was on the way to the supply house. Diagnostic code said it was a low current fault common amongst appliances with cords etc. which is what i figured.


I would never ever tell you to take the AFCI’s out and throw them in the garbage can and replace them with regular receptacles or breakers.. no not me.. not ever. 

Keep in mind that the 2020 NEC does require GFCI's about anywhere that you might have water, including your entire basement.😬


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Do the air fryers have electronic controls or manual controls? A lot of newer appliances with digital controls are causing problems with the AFCIs. Chec, the label or documentation for FCC compliance.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Digital controls.


----------

